# probleme ipod shuffle



## megavince (20 Avril 2011)

bonsoir a tous!!!!

mon fils as eu un ipod shuffle pour son anniversaire, malheuresement, quand il appuie sur le bouton pour le " voice over" , rien ne sort, et sur itunes, il es desactiver. donc j essaie de le télècharger, et la, le serpentin commence, mais sans jamais aboutir. l onglet de voice over se desactive, et bizzarement, je n es même pas de message d erreur! qui peut m aider?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je n'ai pas très bien compris votre problème, essayez déjà de restaurer votre iDevise, on avisera si le problème persiste.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## megavince (21 Avril 2011)

bonjour;

j ai essayer de restaurer, mais le probleme persiste. en fait, mon soucis, es que quand il appuie sur le bouton pour entendre l artiste de la chanson, ou bien le niveau de batterie, rien  ne sort, et lorsque j essaie de telecharger le kit par itunes, cela bug, bizzarement, sans message d erreur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

essayez de désinstaller VoiceOver de votre ordinateur : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3507?viewlocale=fr_FR 
puis réessayer de le télécharger.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## megavince (21 Avril 2011)

alors cette fois, j ai un message d erreur : "le fichier itunes n' as pas pu être enregistré.une erreur inconnue s' est produite (-54)."


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche, iTunes non plus "erreur inconnue" 
Vérifiez que votre iTunes et que la version de VoiceOver sont bien à jour.

Essayez de le synchroniser avec un autre ordinateur pour voir si le problème persiste, peut-être qu'une autre personne vous éclairera car mes compétences se limitent ici.
Désolé.
Le numéro de l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple : 0805 540 003.

Voici un lien qui peut toujours être utile pour plus tard : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4322?viewlocale=fr_FR

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

